# What's the best pencil for walnut and other dark woods?



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

I've got a project coming up where I'll be using a lot of walnut. I've used regular graphite pencils and gel pens, neither of which I am happy with and I read somewhere that welding pencils are the best. What is the Forum's (Fora's?) opinions on what is the best marker for walnut and other dark woods?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I use a white charcoal pencil from an art supply place. Works pretty well. I bought a two pack 3 or 4 years ago and still have about 2/3 of one left.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've purchased white marking pencils in inexpensive sets at wall mart and individually from an art supply store.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Arent there white fabric marking pencils for sewing that would work? I remember my mother marking dark blue denim with one.

Update

I like using a 0.9mm mechanical pencil that I got at Staples because the lead is thick enough to not break easy but still makes a smaller line that a regular pencil.

http://www.staples.com/Paper-Mate-Clear-Point-Mechanical-Pencil-HB-Soft-0-9-mm-Dia-Black-Barrel-2-Set/product_PAP1759214

I found these white leads for it.

http://www.joann.com/fons-and-porter-light-mechanical-pencil-refill/8666786.html#start=17


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I prefer white wax, it stays on the wood until your ready to sand it off.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

I use yellow glass marking pencils. 
The yellow lead sharpens to a point, although it is very soft, but you can get a nice line with it.
Works well.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Had this question myself. I'll be checking out walmart.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

You can try these:

http://www.amazon.com/Stabilo-8052-Stabilo-All-Pencil-White/dp/B000WGRYOW


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

FatBoy from FastCap. Can get white chalk refills.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I use yellow and white colored pencils of the crayola variety


----------



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, all. I went to WalMart and got a white pencil in the sewing department and it works fine. Appreciate the common sense approach.


----------

